
Why Doesn't NASA Sell Naming Rights to Its Shuttles? - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/why-doesnt-nasa-sell-naming-rights-to-its-shuttles/
======
lutusp
Quote: "Selling off naming rights to the next NASA space shuttle doesn’t
strike us as a bad idea if it gets us to the Moon, an asteroid, or Mars
sooner."

WTF -- what would "the next NASA space shuttle" refer to? The date on the
article (today) flatly contradicts its content. There's not going to be a
"next NASA space shuttle".

~~~
byoung2
_There 's not going to be a "next NASA space shuttle"_

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orion_%28spacecraft%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orion_%28spacecraft%29)

~~~
dalke
Successor to the Space Shuttle is not the same as being a space shuttle.

What makes something a "shuttle"? The original name is because it was supposed
to take as little as two weeks to refurbish a shuttle and be ready for the
next launch. This of course never happened. (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_the_Space_Shuttle_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_the_Space_Shuttle_program)
)

I think most people consider a "shuttle" to be a spacecraft with wings that
can reach orbit. That is SpaceShipOne and the X-15 are spaceplanes, not
shuttles.

What is your definition of "space shuttle" which includes Orion and the Space
Shuttle but doesn't include other existing crewed spacecraft?

